# Schlangenlinienbild gerade machen?



## multimolti (5. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein etwas ungewöhnliches Problem und mir fällt leider nichts ein, was ich machen könnte:
Ich habe ein Panorama-Bild erstellt (siehe Anhang), was leider etwas "Schlangenlinien-haftig" ist. Jetzt würde ich das gerne gerade machen, weil so sieht es ja doch ein bisschen affig aus.
Was kann ich machen? Meine einzige Idee wäre, es jetzt wieder in ca. 4 Teile zu schneiden, diese einzeln gerade zu drehen und wieder zusammenzusetzen, aber das ist keine sonderlich tolle Lösung. Hat irgendein Programm, z.B. Photoshop oder GIMP ein Tool, um das zu richten?

Danke!


----------



## ink (5. April 2009)

Hast du es bereits mit PS über das Panorama-Tool erstellt oder händisch zusammengesetzt?
Falls händisch probiers mal in PS mit Datei -> Automatisieren -> Photomerge
oder die Bilder einzeln bearbeiten über Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Blendenkorrektur und dann nochmal zusammensetzen.

mfg


----------



## ZodiacXP (5. April 2009)

Hast du die Kamera so böse verdreht beim Knipsen?
Glaub dein Programm kommt damit nicht ganz klar, dass es über 90° hinaus geht - hab ich auch oft.
Was ist denn wenn du Fotos von 90° nimmst, die rendern lässt und am Ende die 90° Panoramas nochmal durchschickst?


----------



## smileyml (5. April 2009)

...mmhh da ist die Erdkrümmung aber sehr hoch und auch etwas merkwürdig.
Ich nehme an du hast das Bild über eine Automatik erstellen lassen. Da du Photoshop erwähnt hast, kannst du dessen Autoamtik (Photomerge) dazu nutzen und es erneut damit zusammen setzen. Dort hast du dann auch eine gute Möglichkeit das Ergebnis zu steuern (Fluchtpunkt, einzelne Fotos eigenhändig verschieben, Art der Abwicklung etc.). Das Ergebnis könnte dann weniger Nacharbeit erfordern. Eventuell kann man dabei auch erst einzelne Bilder (3-4 Stück) zu kleineren Panoramen zusammensetzen und diese dann autotmatisch oder händisch zu einem großen.
Alternativ kann ich noch das Programm Autopano empfehlen. Das liefert meines Erachtens gerade bei mehreren Fotos bessere Ergebnisse. Ich habe damit schon Bilder aus bis zu 14 Einzelfotos (in einer Matrix aufgenommen - also horizontal und vertikal geschwenkt) zu einem Bild zusammengesetzt.

Ich glaube bei deinem jetzigen Ergebnis bleibt nur eine aufwändige händische Nacharbeit.

Grüße Marco


----------



## multimolti (7. April 2009)

Hallo,
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Ich habe das kostenlose Tool Autostitch benutzt, um die Bilder zusammenzusetzen. Es sind ungefähr 35 Fotos die zu einem 360° Panorama werden sollen.
Bisher hatte ich mit Autostitch eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen, man muss nichts einstellen, einfach nur die Bilder auswählen und der macht das automatisch.

Ich kann ja mal versuchen, immer nur 5 Bilder oder so zusammen zu setzen und die Ergebnisse noch mal durchzujagen.

Was auch noch Probleme bereiten könnte:

Ich habe kein Stativ verwendet, daher können die Bilder minimal schräg sein (nicht so extrem wie im Panorama, wenn man sie einzeln anschaut sind sie schon sehr gerade)
Die Bilder sind nicht exakt von einem Standpunkt aufgenommen worden. Ich war auf einem Turm und bin am Geländer entlang gegangen, daher sind sie auf einem Kreis mit Radius ca. 2m aufgenommen worden. Vielleicht hat das auch was damit zu tun


----------

